# Ikan Koi > Penyakit dan Pengobatan Koi >  Daging Tumbuh/ Kutil/ Cacar

## sgotama

Halo semua Koi expert seantero Indonesia. 
Aku mau nanya ya...aku kan masih baru di dunia per-koi an. 
Aku ada ditawarin 1 ekor showa cantik banget. harga 500.000. (Ikan ini kalo dinilai sih memang harganya harusnya sudah jutaan)
The catch is....ada daging tumbuh diatas punggungnya. Katanya yang punya sih kalau mau dioperasi sendiri.
Saya mau nanya ya...kira kira ini daging tumbuh/ kutil apa berbahaya ya? kalau dibiarin apa menggangu koinya?
kalau mau operasi gimana ya? apa ada yang berbaik hati untuk menjelaskan step by step untuk newbie ini ya?

Thanks

----------


## ad666

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## e-koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sgotama

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## kerogawa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hartono_88

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

